# Anyone having treatment at The Chiltern Hospital



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi 

We are just about to be referred for 1 cycle of NHS funded IVF, having originally been given the option for The Lister in London, we have been advised in the past 2 days that The Lister is no longer acception NHS referrals.  Feel like screaming!!!

Can anyone advise the service/waiting time they have received, both negative and positive please.

Jennie
  x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Jennie,

I guess you mean the BMI Chiltern Hospital in Great Missenden? 

I have been seeing the Consultant Mr Norman-Taylor at the Chiltern since January. We self refereed after a very unsatisfactory experience on the NHS! 

I have been diagnosed with two blocked tubes after my HSG in March, and DH and I are going back to see Mr N-T on Friday to discuss our next option IVF. 

So far our experience of the Chiltern has been great, the nurses and staff are all very nice and Mr N-T is excellent. I have never had to wait longer than a few weeks for an appointment, and when I had my HSG it was booked at 7.15pm so I could fit it in around work. I cannot imagine going to see any other consultant, DH and I have every faith in him and his staff. 

If you would like to know anything else I will be happy to help. 
I notice that your from Binfield, I live and work in Twyford just a few miles from you, and my Big brother also lives in Binfield, what a small world we live in! 

Good Luck,

Emma


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Emma

Thank you so much for your detailed response, that has really lifted me, having done so much research into The Lister and then being refused and referred elsewhere we felt a bit despondent.

Will be in touch if I need to ask anything further and maybe bump into you at The Chiltern.

Jennie
  x


----------



## sarah145 (May 1, 2006)

Hi there

Hope you dont mind me joining in on your thread. I have my initial appt at The Chiltern tomorrow afternoon (Tuesday), im excited and nervous all at once. It is just an appt with the nurse so we can discuss everything (i have a huge lis of questions).
Hope to chat with you soon
Good luck
Sarah x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sarah & everyone else  

Since ttc since 1997 to date we are now at the Chiltern, as you can see from our history below it has been a long journey. through all our ups and downs thru treatment, we had all previous attempts at Chelsea & westminster hospital in Chelsea who I believe that they are attached to the Chiltern due to Mr N. Taylor hence being on the chiltern DE list aswell as the chelsea-still at no. 60 at the chelsea-sad, isn't it? Since 2003...

We have only had the one appnt at Chiltern and that is enough to make us feel comfortable., someone was listening after all, all questions answered, and a total comfort zone of telling us don't ever feel stupid to ask a simple question as we are not going though everything to say I should've asked that 

Wishing you all the bset of luck

Larkles/Jen
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiya 

I'm at the chiltern and have had all our treatment there so far,they are fantastic,I can't find one fault with them,they are fab and very supportive.

I honestly wouldn't go anywhere else,and the nurses are lovely,Julian is quiet but excellent at his job and very caring.
Even the secretary is lovely.

Would rate them so so highly,you will be in safe hands in there care honestly.

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

It's so nice to see that there are a few of us going to the BMI Chiltern hospital  We should set up our own thread so we can keep track of how we are all doing. 

Struthi, I havn't seen you on the boards for a while, I see your due to start your next cycle in 8 days good luck.  

Sarah, how did you get on at your first consultation on Tuesday?

Good luck to all,

Emma.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Emms 

I post mainly on the male factor ICSI thread,Larkles sent me over here!

Yes I agree there should be a Chiltern thread,whenever I am I the waiting room I wonder if there is anyone from Fertility friends there!

Yes 8 days to go,just want to get on with it now - how are you doing?


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Struthi,

I often wonder the same thing, if there is a fellow Fertility friends member there when I am in the waiting room! I have been looking out for the orange FF wristbands, and am in the process of ordering one for myself.

Anyhow, We had a follow up appointment with Mr N-T on Tuesday last week, and we were really pleased to see him looking well after our last appointment was cancelled due to him being in hosiptal! 
He has booked an appointment for us with Nicki or Sarah on the 16th May to go through the ins and outs of IVF. Then I am hoping to go ahead with the cycle at the end of june, so I am very exited and very nervouse! 

Anyway keep me posted on your progress. and I will make sure I follow your 2WW diary if you are going to be doing this time.

Take care

Emma


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh good luck Emma,and so glad to hear he is better now!

I have a FF band,maybe I should wear it next time.

Not sure if I am going to do a diary,knowing me I will!

Good luck with it all xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

I definately think we should start or keep this thread going-it just feels more personal when we go to the chiltern knowing that there are some familar FF's there too 

Still waiting for Af to arrive before next appointment with Nicky -feels like it will come today/tomorrow unless.... 

Larkles
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm there tomorrow for a scan and to collect my sniffer spray,think I'm in denial right now!


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi ladies,

How are we all today? 

Just though I would post to see how you are all doing? 

Larkles, have you been able to book your next appointment with Nicki yet? 

Struthie: Good luck for your scan today, is it a scan to check for Follies? sorry to sound dim but I have no idea how all this works?  

I have an appointment on Tuesday afternoon with Nicki or Sarah (I guess they are both nurses?) I don't think I have met either of them yet! The appointment is to run through how an IVF cycle works, what can i expect at this appointment apparently it takes 1 hour, will I have a scan or anything? 

Hope to catch up with you all soon

Emms


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Emma 

I collected my spray yesterday,you have a scan to make sure you have no cysts etc,although they saw something so I wasn't going to start but Julian said yes  

You will probably see Sarah for your appointment,you won't have a scan until you start down regging on day 21.
She is fab and will go everything with you,she will probably give you another appointment for injection training.

They really are fab,wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all

Yes appointment on this coming Wednesday when we find out what happens next, getting excited 

Larkles
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ohh good luck hun xxx


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies,  

Hope you all had a good weekend, the trouble is Monday comes around far too quickly! not that I mind as I am looking forward to my appointment tomorrow afternoon  

Larkles, Glad you have your appointment booked for Wednesday, Its funny isn't it, I normally hate going to see doctors, and have to be dragged there kicking and screaming, now I count the days and treat every appointment as another step closer to our goal, odd isn't it   Good luck for your appointment and be sure to post back to let us know how you got on.

Struthi, I'm so glad Julian allowed you to go ahead with your cycle, he must have thought whatever they saw on your scan was absolutely nothing to worry about. I'm kind of looking forward to starting my cycle, but when I think about it my stomach turns over a little, and I am so worried about having EC   I think its just fear of the unknown! Anyway good luck and keep us updated. 

Emms


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

How are you two doing?

AF arrived yesterday so have to call the clinic this morning to get a scan booked,then hopefully can start stimming at the end of the week!!


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Struthi,

Great news that you can soon start on the stimms, what will you be taking? Julian said he would put me on 150 of Menopur, what about you? 

Did you find you have any side effects from the D/R drugs? 

Hubby and I are off to the clinic tomorrow to have our bloods taken, we need to test for Hep B/C and HIV. We were thinking of getting them done at the GP's but we are due to start our cycle next month and I was worried that they wouldn't get the results back in time, so we are paying to get them done at the clinic. 

What day do you have your scan booked for? you never know I might bump into you there?

let me know how you get on.

Emms


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Emms 

My scan is on Friday morning,and will start stimming next Tuesday,slight delay as Julian is away!

Anyway d/r isn't too bad,get a bit hot sometimes but thats all really.

I will be on 4 amps of menopur this time,lets hope it does the trick.

Good idea to get your bloods done there as they get them back quicker than the Drs.

Good luck and keep in touch xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all

Have got an appnt on Friday too! in the morning for scan, we are waiting for Nicky to call us tomorrow to let us know how our donor is progressing-nerve wracking-  glad am not going through menopur again, last treatment was up to 450 per day

Hope everyones well 

Larkles
x


----------



## sarah145 (May 1, 2006)

Hi all

Havent been on this board for a while (i tend to lurk on belly buddies and read a few threads but not posting much)
Had my appointment at The Chiltern and need to lose weight before i can start treatment. Need to get my BMI down to 35 before we can start treatment, so Im working hard at slimming world at the moment.

Good luck to you all
Sarah x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Looks like you're doing well already with your weight-best of luck with it-have you heard of Jason Vale the juicemaster? Let me know if you want details-am still battling myself with my weight and trying to stay on track

Larkles
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Sarah,its so hard I know!

Larkles - what time are you there on Friday?


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Struthie

Appnt 9am for a scan-she said it will roughly 10 mins-aahh-2 hour drive for a 10 min appnt-nevermind-all worth the time, especially time off work! We were up there last week which was very tedious, first appnt 11am for hubby, next one at 3pm for counselling with Joanne-a very open person, lovely. Next appnt at 4pm for my blood test and new pills...we got home exhausted after hiccups on M25 at 8pm!! But we spent our day in Great Missenden having our picnic lunch in the car due to rain, having a coffee in town and reading about Roald Ddahl and then finding the church where he is buried, looked around the lovely church and I wandered into the woodland behind to find fascinating old tombstones, overgrown and neglected. 

Larkles


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I will look out for you tomorrow then!

Joanna is lovely isn't she,I love talking to her  

Did you go to the Roald Dahl museum,we went there just after our first ICSI,spent too much in the shop!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Struthie-you've lost a day  tomorrows Thursday! 

anyway good news-just had a call from Nicky to say our donor is doing extremely well-so well that they have bought my ET day forward to 31st May-a week today-Whoopee   so excited!

No didn't go to the museum only the shop-is the museum worth it??

Larkles
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh god yes sorry it's my ds birthday tomorrow so should know better,I blame the buserelin 

Yes the museum is good but was full of kids the day we went!

Good news on your donor,will look out for you on FRIDAY  [br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 18:46How did your scan go,looked out for you but the waiting room was empty when we were there at 8.45am.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Struthie

We didn't get there until after 10am-hell getting out of London then delays on M25! scan was ok, lining was 6 needs to be higher, had bloods taken and Nicky called in the afternoon to say all was really good (bloods)and wouldn't have to increase my pills and our donor was also doing well so Et is on Friday-we also have to go on Wednesday-getting so close now  

Larkles
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry I missed you!

I start stimming today thank god,not long for you now,its getting exciting now isn't it!

My next scan is next Monday.

Keep in touch xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Struthie

Yes getting very exciting now although my cycle buddy on another board is having her ec (donor) tomorrow too and et on Friday but she had a call saying there weren't enough eggs for her donor to share-so that is very bad news for her-getting this far and getting a let down like that...

So big fingers crossed for our appnt tomorrow and Nicky will call us in the afternoon to see how many eggs were collected. Did you get that document I emailed you? Might be in the anti spam folder as emailed from work! 

Larkles
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes I read that,not good is it,what a let down.

Good luck for tomorrow,hope you get good news.

Yes I did get the email thank you very much


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Struthie

Had our scans etc and Nicky said she would call after 3pm to let us know how many eggs our donor had-nerve wracking as by 5pm she still hadn't called, both us thinking the worse, so I called. Sarah said she was in the laboratory and the good news is that we have 9 eggies each!

We're over the moon-find out tomorrow how may many fertilised 

Larkles
xxx


----------



## sarah145 (May 1, 2006)

Hello

Just wanted to say good luck to you both for the next few weeks, Ill keep my fingers crossed everything goes to plan.

Sarah x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Sarah-much appreciated. Noticed your bubbles have increased   

Larkles
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiya Larkles

Saw on the egg donor board that you got good news today,good luck for tomorrow![br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 18:15Good luck today Larkles

  [br]Posted on: 2/06/06, 07:46How is everyone doing - I have e/c on Wednesday!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Struthie-Best of luck for your EC tomorrow  

The 2ww is hell........ 

Larkles
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes I know its hell,not good at all!


----------

